# Bella's Surgery Tomorrow



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi guys, Bella is having her Luxating patella operated on tomorrow, to say this has been the hardest decision i've ever made is an understatement, I am terrified. I was considering cancelling right up until this morning but on her walk today she held her leg up roughly every minute and skipped inbetween and looked uncomfortable. I am confident of the surgeon we have chosen and am praying she will be ok.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sure she will do fine. She's in my thoughts. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I pray everything goes well. and she has a quick recovery.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope everything goes well. Keep us posted. Your little one will be running before long!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It is the hardest time right before the surgery....doubts emerge and fears arise...but remember, you had confidence in the surgeon when she saw him for assessment....you will feel much better after she is all done and then just have to deal with her rehab...in a few weeks she will be pain free all because she had a momma that cared :daisy:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Keep your chin up. She will be on pain killers for about 5 days or so. Then you'll have to watch her. Mine wanted to chew the bandages, and I got one of those inner tube like collars for them. They licked alot. One leg actually got a little red and she had to be on antibiotics for a week. Got that collar then! Works just like the cone. Sue


----------



## rainrork (Mar 22, 2012)

Hope all goes well - my thoughts are with you 2!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Just got back from dropping my darling girl off, I asked another million questions and they answered them all patiently and thoroughly. They are gonna ring me when she's out of surgery and they have said I can ring as many times as I want to. If all goes well she can come home tomorrow evening. Its gonna be a long day. x


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

wishing your lovely pet a speedy recovery


----------

